# Dave Palumbo and Rxmuscle being strong armed?



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2011)

*Dave Palumbo and Rxmuscle being strong armed? *
_by John Romano_

In their latest power play, the IFBB/NPC brass have forced Dave Palumbo to stop taking VPX ads to support RX Muscle.com.  As of today, RX Muscle will no longer be able to accept VPX sponsorship or ad dollars.  Manion and Weinberger have just cost Dave $20,000  a month and have offered him NO recompense!!  Under their "you're either with us or you're against us" policy, Dave was forced to decline VPX sponsorship for RX Muscle moving forward.

This is sad news for Dave because I know he needed that money to keep the site going.  With no offer of any compensation from the IFBB/NPC, no offer of additional sponsors, no form of recovery at all,  Dave is going to be forced to cover contest coverage FOR THE IFBB/NPC out if his own pocket. I wonder how long that's going to last?

Manion and Weinberger have repeatedly said that they don't care what is said on the VPX site about them, nor do they pay attention to it.  Obviously, that is yet another in a very long list of lies that those guys swear by. This is how they do business.  They actually tell other companies where they can spend their money for their benefit, without any care int he world of the hardship they may be causing a loyal supporter.  RX Muscle has faithfully covered more IFBB/NPC contests than any other site on the web offering coverage and promotion of athletes that would otherwise be unavailable.  Manion and Weinberger just took food off Dave's table because they don't like what is said about their woefully corrupt federation on the VPX forums and radio shows.

How much farther will our industry allow these thugs to control other's before someone steps up and says, "That's Enough!". "Pathetic" has just found a more clear meaning....


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2011)

this is so fucked up and does nothing good for the BB industry in my opinion.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 3, 2011)

That sucks! I hadn't heard about this yet, but I've been on RX for a while and love the site and the contest coverage - better than any site out there. I hope that Dave finds a way to make things work, he and RXmuscle have done so much for the BB community, it's a shame to see the NPC/IFBB showing NO appreciation for this


----------



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2011)

How does someone verify something like this? And wouldn't Dave Palumbo have some kind of legal recourse?

The IFBB is a private organization? A non-profit that makes hella profit? What is the legal aspect here? I guess they can refuse press passes or the right to film competitions and they can obviously restrict access to certain athletes.

If this is true, it's very disappointing, especially if it has a negative impact on the excellent coverage Rx Muscle provides.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 3, 2011)

20K? Thats a ton of money...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> How does someone verify something like this? And wouldn't Dave Palumbo have some kind of legal recourse?
> 
> The IFBB is a private organization? A non-profit that makes hella profit? What is the legal aspect here? I guess they can refuse press passes or the right to film competitions and they can obviously restrict access to certain athletes.
> 
> If this is true, it's very disappointing, especially if it has a negative impact on the excellent coverage Rx Muscle provides.



I noticed the missing VPX ads the first time back at their board, they had that huge vertical VPX banner on the left side of every page, its gone now. But I guess we have no way of verifying what the reason is unless Dave P. posts something, which I doubt he will.

That is the part I don't get, so I guess for some reason the IFBB hates VPX or the owner Jack O.? How does the IFBB dictate, or even care, where you get your advertising dollars from, I mean providing that its not illegal. That part is just weird to me. 

The more coverage the NPC/IFBB shows get the better for them right? Why would they jeopardize losing that kind of exposure and ultimately revenue. Again, it must be personal and to let that come in the way of business is sad at least in this situation. Seems like a lose lose situation.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> I noticed the missing VPX ads the first time back at their board, they had that huge vertical VPX banner on the left side of every page, its gone now. But I guess we have no way of verifying what the reason is unless Dave P. posts something, which I doubt he will.
> 
> That is the part I don't get, so *I guess for some reason the IFBB hates VPX* or the owner Jack O.? How does the IFBB dictate, or even care, where you get your advertising dollars from, I mean providing that its not illegal. That part is just weird to me.
> 
> The more coverage the NPC/IFBB shows get the better for them right? Why would they jeopardize losing that kind of exposure and ultimately revenue. Again, it must be personal and to let that come in the way of business is sad at least in this situation. Seems like a lose lose situation.



Lee Priest and John Romano (both people I like, Lee even at the risk of your disapproval ) have voiced some strong negative statements re the IFBB and their treatment of athletes during *the VPX Shotgun Big Show.*

It's no wonder that someone in the federation would want to somehow punish those who profit from VPX's sponsorship dollars. And that's what it seems like to me. Come on, $20K per month? That's not a slap in the face, that's a kick in the *** straight down a flight of stairs. 

Otoh, the IFBB/NPC might also being trying to hit VPX in the pocketbook by eliminating their exposure on the Rx Muscle board.

Totally agree on the lose lose aspect of the situation. The IFBB is seemingly shooting itself in the foot by endangering Rx Muscle's ability to cover their shows if finances suddenly don't allow the board's team to travel to the various shows or to expand coverage of the IFBB's/NPC's events.


----------



## big60235 (Sep 3, 2011)

NPC is quickly becoming a joke of a association. I have had multiple friend that's have been screwed because of politics and NPC rules that were waived by the promoters. If they keep this crap up soon the NABBA shows will scope up competiors once again in the USA. Arnold will feel right a home again.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2011)

NABBA USA or Paul Dillett's WBFF. ^^^^

Wish Dillett had a FBB division, but I hear he likes female bodybuilding as much as Bob Cicherillo.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 3, 2011)

Well if Dave didn't cave everyone would get their contest coverage at MD, which is the home of Dave's nemesis. Blechman would have won but I think the fact is that Blechman and Weinberger are pretty buddy buddy so it's win win for Blechman. I suspect Blechman has been virus bombing Dave's site as well.  It's like mob families doing biz.  Only difference is no real life hits are put out. i wouldn't mind reading that Blechman choked on his own speedo or was caught with a 12 year old boy or some shit like that.


----------



## squigader (Sep 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Lee Priest and John Romano (both people I like, Lee even at the risk of your disapproval ) have voiced some strong negative statements re the IFBB and their treatment of athletes during *the VPX Shotgun Big Show.*
> 
> It's no wonder that someone in the federation would want to somehow punish those who profit from VPX's sponsorship dollars. And that's what it seems like to me. Come on, $20K per month? That's not a slap in the face, that's a kick in the *** straight down a flight of stairs.
> 
> ...





big60235 said:


> NPC is quickly becoming a joke of a association. I have had multiple friend that's have been screwed because of politics and NPC rules that were waived by the promoters. If they keep this crap up soon the NABBA shows will scope up competiors once again in the USA. Arnold will feel right a home again.



So true, both IFBB and NPC are full of so much shit nowadays, from the judging to the amount of control they want to exert not over just the sport, but what surrounds it. There needs to be another damn organization.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 20K? Thats a ton of money...



20k per month, hell yeah it is.


----------



## FUZO (Sep 4, 2011)

Daves going to go broke unles he gets some help


----------



## Curt James (Sep 4, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Well if Dave didn't cave everyone would get their contest coverage at MD, which is the home of Dave's nemesis. Blechman would have won but I think the fact is that Blechman and Weinberger are pretty buddy buddy so it's win win for Blechman. I suspect Blechman has been virus bombing Dave's site as well.  It's like mob families doing biz. * Only difference is no real life hits are put out.* i wouldn't mind reading that Blechman choked on his own speedo or was caught with a 12 year old boy or some shit like that.



There are those who believe bodybuilder-turned-Figure competitor Amanda Savell was killed by people sent to murder David Jacobs (Amanda in the wrong place at the wrong time), but that could have been NFL hit men instead of anyone from bodybuilding. (cue tin foil hat music)

Googled a bit and found this:

*Steroid dealer David Jacobs and his bodybuilder girlfriend died under suspicious circumstances that police ruled a murder-suicide soon after he accused police officers from five Metroplex departments of being his customers. *(Today's coverage inexplicably doesn't mention the police angle.)

It's a lot more important for public safety to ensure cops aren't using illicit steroids than is policing foot races or bodybuilding competitions, but you wouldn't know that by paying attention to state and federal enforcement priorities.      

*After Jacobs' death, no law enforcement agency disciplined any of his alleged police officer clients*(snip)

From *Steroid Nation: Police*

So maybe it wasn't the NFL but might have been the local cops silencing a troublemaker. Of course, it could also be just what they determined it to be???murder-suicide.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 4, 2011)

Seems the world is going to absolute dog shit in almost every way Curt.  What can we do?  Nadda.


----------



## big60235 (Sep 6, 2011)

Curt James said:


> NABBA USA or Paul Dillett's WBFF. ^^^^
> 
> Wish Dillett had a FBB division, but I hear he likes female bodybuilding as much as Bob Cicherillo.



NABBA USA is a real quality organization, their only draw back is the lack of a Pro division in the USA.  I head expitide 2 shows and judge 1 show annually for NABBA and they go above and beyond to make sure it is as fairly judged as possible. As a judge I have to certify that I don't know anyone competiting in the show or if I do I don't judge that entire division ( If I know a male bodybuilder competing in the show then I don't judge any male bodybuilding divisions not just his division) so that I can't screw up the standings for a overall award.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 6, 2011)

wow just wow.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2011)

big60235 said:


> NABBA USA is a real quality organization, their only draw back is the lack of a Pro division in the USA.  I head expitide 2 shows and judge 1 show annually for NABBA and they go above and beyond to make sure it is as fairly judged as possible. As a judge I have to certify that I don't know anyone competiting in the show or if I do I don't judge that entire division ( If I know a male bodybuilder competing in the show then I don't judge any male bodybuilding divisions not just his division) so that I can't screw up the standings for a overall award.



Sounds like a great organization.

WBFF has no female bodybuilding. NABBA has no Pro division in the U.S.

There's no organization to combat the NPC/IFBB.

OCB and other natural federations do a great job, but they're not the NPC.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 7, 2011)

big60235 said:


> NABBA USA is a real quality organization, their only draw back is the lack of a Pro division in the USA.  I head expitide 2 shows and judge 1 show annually for NABBA and they go above and beyond to make sure it is as fairly judged as possible. As a judge I have to certify that I don't know anyone competiting in the show or if I do I don't judge that entire division ( If I know a male bodybuilder competing in the show then I don't judge any male bodybuilding divisions not just his division) so that I can't screw up the standings for a overall award.



Damn how do they keep judges?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Seems the world is going to absolute dog shit in almost every way Curt.  *What can we do?  Nadda.*



Seems that way.

Hey, checking out your link... *Glycomann's Articles - World Class Bodybuilding Forum*


----------



## big60235 (Oct 9, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Sounds like a great organization.
> 
> WBFF has no female bodybuilding. NABBA has no Pro division in the U.S.
> 
> ...



I also work a bunch of Natural shows per year. ABA and NGF but there is just as much BS at those shows as well. ABA is a urine test association but they no regulations for the number of test done or how to choose the test subjects. I know people that have won the over all and have used many banned substances but the promoter is a friend so he won't test the winner. NGF is passing out Pro Cards like candy on Halloween; they promised a guy I know a Pro Card if he competed in the show just to draw a croud because he all over Facebook and twitter talking about his show prep. 

Most associations have some issues.


----------



## big60235 (Oct 9, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Damn how do they keep judges?



Judges like the association because at lease they can feel honest about there choices.


----------



## big60235 (Oct 10, 2011)

A buddy of mine just got screwed out of a 1st place and the overall in a NPC show last weekend. He tried to ask the judges after the show what the differences were between them and 2 literally ran out as soon as the show was over, most wouldn't talk to him, and the 1 he did get to talk with when asked about it said "I don't know I wasn't looking". WTF!!!! How are you judging if you aren't looking a the bodybuilding Super Heavies??? These 2 guys were Massive, shredded, and symetrical the reason my buddy should have pulled ahead was glutes were striated and hams and calves were detailed and dry as hell the other guy held lots of water in the rear of his legs. From the front and waist up in back it was a toss up and it would have done to which posing trunks did you like the best. As soon as the started hitting the hamstring and calf shots it was all over. 

NPC is falling apart and needs to be revamped real soon. I personally think that's it's about lights out for the NPC.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 10, 2011)

it seems like whenever someone does not place where they think they should at a show "they were robbed".


----------



## big60235 (Oct 10, 2011)

Prince said:


> it seems like whenever someone does not place where they think they should at a show "they were robbed".



Agreed, most of the time people always think they look better than they really do. I have no problem telling competitors they placed where they should have but follow it up with what they should focus on to make themselves better. 

This was blatant BS.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2011)

This is crazy. I wonder if NABBA could create a pro organization?


----------



## alpha_rogue831 (Oct 17, 2011)

Manion has always been a self serving a-hole!


----------

